
Firefox users now invisible to webmasters that use Google Analytics - TekMol
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-analytics-is-blocked-by-firefox-mozilla-explains-why/311471/
======
ThrowawayR2
The article has been amended at the end to say that the headline isn't
correct.

" _UPDATE: According to a Firefox developer most of Google Analytics’ data
will be unaffected, which is great news for SEOs and site owners.

'The analytics functionality of GA (as used to prepare reports for a site
owner) is a 1st-party cookie. So users will still count toward a site’s GA
stats, like users of Apple ITP.'_"

~~~
TekMol
What does that even mean? Is the Google Analytics script executed or not? The
way I interpret the info I see in my recent Firefox is that it is not. Because
it is marked as blocked.

Update: Oh wow, I get it now! This "blocking" of "trackers" is just discarding
some cookies. Not preventing the execution of the javascript of the tracker.

Lol. So it's a lot of noise about _nothing_.

------
TekMol
As someone who runs a website _and_ is a Firefox user, I have mixed feelings
about this.

So now nobody who uses Firefox will be part of my statistics. There might be a
million people like me visiting my website tomorrow and I won't notice. My
website might have a 90% bounce rate among my fellow Firefox users and I won't
notice.

Now I wonder if I should ditch GA completely and look for a different
solution. Since my site is delivered via a CDN, that would probably mean
capturing raw logs via the CDN and then downloading and analyzing them locally
with some software I would have to install? Damn, that feels so 90s :) And it
would be quite a lot of work to switch to the new process.

~~~
duiker101
Honestly, I recently moved from GA to a self hosted Matomo in an effort to
stop using Google as much as I can and I am very happy. For a power user it
might not be enough but for me, just to have a general idea about the usage of
my (small) websites, I am very happy.

------
onyva
To keep in mind when wondering why Brave is so heavily promoted by some media
outlets before Firefox, in particular when talking about user privacy online
and pushback against surveillance capitalism.

